# Problème de connexion (Numericable)



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème pour me connecter à internet via Numericable : quand je débranche le cable ethernet du PC de mon grand-père et que je le rebranche sur mon MacBook (10.5.2),  il me dit


> Ethernet possède une adresse IP locale et n'est pas en mesure de se connecter.


En dessous c'est marqué : 
Configurer via DHCP
Adresse IP : 169.254.101.27
Sous-Réseau : 255.255.0.0 
et il y a aussi Routeur mais il n'y a rien marqué derrière....

Le modem (Thomson TCM290) clignote normalement et quand je le rebranche sur le PC il me met "Connection Limitée" et il faut que je désactive une ou deux fois la carte réseau pour que ça remarche...:mouais:

J'ai essayé avant de brancher le modem sur le Macbook d'arrêter le modem 2minutes mais ça ne change rien... 

Quelqu'un saurait comment je règle tout ça?

Merci d'avance


----------



## SergeD (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
si ta config est bonne, (via DHCP et les adresses DNS, je pense que ce n'est pas obligatoire) après avoir connecté une nouvelle machine, tu coupes l'alimentation du modem et tu le rebranches, en principe ça doit marcher. Le modem mémorise le couple Adresse IP et adresse MAC de la carte réseau.


----------



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
Tout d'abord merci d'avoir répondu 
Je viens d'essayer de débrancher le modem mais ça ne marche toujours pas... Je fais la même chose sur le PC et ça marche :mouais:


----------



## cl97 (19 Février 2008)

mais tu arrives vraiment à surfer sur ton pc ? Car vu ce que tu as l'air de raconter, le problème a tout l'air de venir de Numericable


----------



## rizoto (19 Février 2008)

As tu essayé de renouveler l'adresse fourni par ton modem.

En cliquant sur renouveler le bail DHCP dans les options réseaux.


----------



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

@cl97 : Oui j'arrive à surfer sinon comment je ferais pour poster ici 

@rizoto : Oui j'ai essayé mais ça change absolument rien....


----------



## rizoto (19 Février 2008)

Tu peux essayer de récupérer la config réseau de ton pc (IP, Masque de sous réseau et DNS) et essayer de l'utiliser sur le mac...

(Pas sur que ça fonctionne, mais ca pourrait dépanner, etc...)


----------



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

Je viens d'essayer ça me met 





> Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède l'adresse 82.216.215.89


Mais j'ai toujours pas internet  Je comprends de moins en moins quelque chose....


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

le sujet a déja été traité. Numéricable "interdit" de connecter plusieurs pc sur un modem avec l'abonnement perso.

Mais, ça se contourne en installant un routeur qu'on vient brancher derrière le modem après avoir réinitialisé le modem. (sur le thomson, le bouton reset est juste  coté de l'alim.) C'est le moyen qu'ils ont trouvé pour forcer les gens à utiliser un abo à cout supérieur. J'ai failli être coincé mais par un pur hasard, quand l'installateur est venu, qu'il a vu que javais un mac!, j'ai connecté au c*l du modem une borne airport express. Ce qui fait que l'adresse mac enregistré par le modem a été celle de airport et pas de l'ordi.

Maintenant mes potes, mes ordis peuvent se connecter sans problême. Attention, noos attribue une adresse IP fixe au modem.


----------



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

Ok pour l'info =) Bon ben je vais ressortir ma vieille carte sans fil et je vais aller me créer un réseau comme ça ca marchera je pense  Merci all pour les réponses


----------



## fpoil (19 Février 2008)

Je rebondis sur ce post :

est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à activer le modem d'une cable box ou cablebox HD avec un mac?

Impossible chez moi et avant que je n'aille mettre le nez dans la prise pour voir s'il n'y à pas un filtre qui se ballade....


----------



## SergeD (19 Février 2008)

Belvedar a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer ça me met Mais j'ai toujours pas internet  Je comprends de moins en moins quelque chose....



il me semble que si tu as une adresse IP mais pas de liaison internet, que cela est dû à l'absence de DNS, essaye les dns suivants 82.216.111.124 et 82.216.111.125


----------



## SergeD (19 Février 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> Je rebondis sur ce post :
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à activer le modem d'une cable box ou cablebox HD avec un mac?
> 
> Impossible chez moi et avant que je n'aille mettre le nez dans la prise pour voir s'il n'y à pas un filtre qui se ballade....



Bonsoir,
un bon site pour ce genre de problème
ou encore


----------



## Belvedar (19 Février 2008)

Voilà c'était juste pour dire que j'avais résolu mon problème. Je m'explique : 
Le modem est branché sur le PC auquel j'ai connecté un dongle Wifi que j'ai configuré pour qu'il serve de point d'accès donc il n'y a plus aucun problème d'adresse MAC  et tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------



## SergeD (19 Février 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> Je rebondis sur ce post :
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un a réussi à activer le modem d'une cable box ou cablebox HD avec un mac?
> 
> Impossible chez moi et avant que je n'aille mettre le nez dans la prise pour voir s'il n'y à pas un filtre qui se ballade....



un lien plus direct sur génération câble


----------

